# Dd



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you got a camera phone? if so pm me the area code and number so i can send you some recent picts.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Na,ain't got any of those "newfangled" phone gagets.. One of my freinds has a phone with pics,heck he can even put his planker freinds under seperate headings,like FHB Buds...   

Can ya get them e-mailed to me? If so,would love to see a down south drummie..


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

No fair, we all wanna see.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah ill have to go buy a connection cord for the computer.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

actully if you pm me your email adress i think i can send em from my phone.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I email off my phone to the computer when I have pictures to put on the computer.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> actully if you pm me your email adress i think i can send em from my phone.


 Jody should have already sent it,so fire away..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

whos jody? i dont think i got it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

clinder said:


> whos jody? i dont think i got it.


That would be Mrs. DD.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ah the misses. ill check my email but no pm.


----------



## papagwedo (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice pictures clinder  PM me when you get a chance it wont let me PM you.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> whos jody? i dont think i got it.


 PM on the way as well,Clinder..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Says you're not recieving PM'S??


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

try again now.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks papa. it was just a few recent picts i have more but didnt want to blow your phone up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*picts sent.*

sending a couple picts to your email now DD>check it/


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Just checked,nothing???


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

im gonna sign up as supporter tonight or tommorow ill post them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a one time deal,cause these are Tybee fish,but the youngens were so cute  ,had to make an exception,plus I'm sure some folks would like to see some "downsouth fish" as well as NC ones..  










































































Took a while but finally gottem. Flea,if you want me to move this post I will,or if you want to understood..


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks alot DD> yeah someone posted a little while back about how i must not spend any time with my children so i guess that answers their question for me.


----------



## uncleray (Apr 25, 2005)

Clinder,

Nice fish. Cute kids. Good job all the way around.

Ray


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Just read where it's your b-day today..*

Don't take this the wrong way,it's actually a compliment.. In the pics you look to still be a pup.. That means you got a lot more fishin time left and lots of energy to burn so's you can catch a bunch.. So have a happy b-day,and catchemup.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks DD. its 30 by the way.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

clinder said:


> thanks DD. its 30 by the way.


 Yeap,I fished 24-7 in drummie season back then,a little tough at 53,but sometimes I still pull the allnighters...


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

*F-I-F-T-Y_____T-H-R-E-E !!* 

Dang,what an Ole Fart  You ees gwanna git pulled in one uh deez days,or nites  

Happy B-Day clinder.Hope you had a great one !!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> *F-I-F-T-Y_____T-H-R-E-E !!*
> 
> Dang,what an Ole Fart  You ees gwanna git pulled in one uh deez days,or nites
> 
> Happy B-Day clinder.Hope you had a great one !!


 *Don't forget* I posted yer pic on anuder thread,aint dat da pot callin da kettle???


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Well,sorta,but ya know somethin' ?

Ole Ahab was an Old Fart who got pulled in doin' what he loved.The big fish won.Gittin' dumped to the knot.......Leavin' skid marks in the sand just before spearing a wave.......rod in hand.......or slidin' across the slippery planks just before sailing headfirst over the rail.......rod in hand........yer last words,"It's a world record,I ain'ta turnin' loose".......  If'n ya gotta go,it don't sound too bad do it ?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*send'em to me, i'll post'em for ya*

my cell 540-845-1312


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Well,sorta,but ya know somethin' ?
> 
> Ole Ahab was an Old Fart who got pulled in doin' what he loved.The big fish won.Magettin' dumped to the knot.......Leavin' skid marks in the sand just before spearing a wave.......rod in hand.......or slidin' across the slippery planks just before sailing headfirst over the rail.......rod in hand........yer last words,"It's a world record,I ain'ta turnin' loose".......  If'n ya gotta go,it don't sound too bad do it ?



*Better'n a sharp stick in the eye,I guess...*   

Where's your report???


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Dang DD...jody must have ya on a short leash today...thought you'd be chasin a feesh this mornin'....and ya posted fri evening too...guess ya must be outta cobbs  ....the R


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

BEst to YA  man... JAM


----------

